# OKLAHOMA STATE QUARTER!!!!



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, to date, this quarter will now rank up there with the Illinois State quarter on the difficulty level. This took me almost 2 hours to cut out on the scroll saw, wew, talk about nerve racking. Hope ya'll Oklahomans like! Comments, critiques, questions welcome!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## JohnU (Aug 13, 2011)

That looks great!  I was thinking about firing up the scroll saw and trying some Illinois quarters but I can see you need way more time than I have right now.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's very impressive.  I like that one a lot.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont know..........your cuts look a little wavy around the edges.............:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## calpens (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome job, I've got a ways to go before I'm at that level! Which blade did you use to cut that out?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> I dont know..........your cuts look a little wavy around the edges.............:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Very wavy :biggrin::biggrin: thats from being nervous the whole time, worried something is gonna snap off. You have to remember, these aren't the standard thickness of a regular quarter, so they are thin and very fragile, and the scroll saw is nothing gentle when it comes to vibrations.



calpens said:


> Awesome job, I've got a ways to go before I'm at that level! Which blade did you use to cut that out?



A very tiny one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 13, 2011)

Seamus, my address is...................be sure to pack it neatly:biggrin::wink:.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Seamus:
Even though I'm not from Oklahoma, this may be the prettiest of the State quarters to date.

Nice job. Beautiful work, as usual.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 13, 2011)

Seamus:  I hope when you finished you treated yourself to a glass of straight Kentucky Bourbon.   No, I hope you treated yourself to TWO glasses of straight Kentucky Bourbon!!!:tongue::tongue:  Very Nice!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

I prolly need to! Sometimes these quarters can be nerve racking

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## wizard (Aug 13, 2011)

Seamus, That looks beautiful!!!! I'm surprised you can even see straight after staring at that for two hours...hmmm...I guess bourbon could help with that:biggrin:. Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell I just drank two doubles of 107 Old Weller just thinking of trying to do that. Not because I live here but that's the best one yet.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 13, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Well, to date, this quarter will now rank up there with the Illinois State quarter on the difficulty level. This took me almost 2 hours to cut out on the scroll saw, wew, talk about nerve racking. Hope ya'll Oklahomans like! Comments, critiques, questions welcome!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Man...what kind of scroll saw do you have.....that rascal looks might tight to me.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 13, 2011)

That is cool! Hey, I've got an idea!:glasses-nerdy: How about cutting around each individual letter in Oklahoma! That would be super-cool!:glasses-nerdy: Hey! You could even cut out the holes Os and the As!:bulgy-eyes:


Seriously, your quarters are really amazing, and the blanks you make with them are exceptional.




I think your prices should be higher to reflect the extra work.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 13, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Seamus: I hope when you finished you treated yourself to a glass of straight Kentucky Bourbon. No, I hope you treated yourself to TWO glasses of straight Kentucky Bourbon!!!:tongue::tongue: Very Nice!


 
Joe, bourbon tastes better with a splash of water!! Just a splash mind you. That blank looks awesome Seamus. I hope the Hillbilly quarter looks as nice:wink:.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 13, 2011)

It's funny that you post this quarter.  Since seeing your work, it has renewed my interest in the state quarters.  Just this week I got two quarters that I took one look at and thought "That would be a real b*&%^ to cut out."  One was the Oklahoma quarter and the other was the Oregon.  Great work.  Now get started on the Oregon one!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think you missed it, already cut the oregon quarter out!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 13, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I think you missed it, already cut the oregon quarter out!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Seamus, you never cease to amaze!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

my next victim! a silver michigan qtr

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 13, 2011)

Now I don't know a whole lot about the differnt quarters, but I'm guessing that since it's in its own package that it's probably worth more than 25 cents.  Would I be correct in that assumption?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

well true, anyone can buy these packages, I bought this qtr on ebay, it's a silver proof (ms-63) qtr, typically for collection only, and this will be the first time to do this, so I have to make sure I clean everything b4 I start, gotta keep the shavings! this thing is 90% silver

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 13, 2011)

With silver being fairly soft does that make it easier to cut than a regular quarter?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

not sure, thats a good question, I will answer that after I do it!  One would only be left to believe that it would be easier, but more expensive!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 13, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> With silver being fairly soft does that make it easier to cut than a regular quarter?


 
I would say yes....the proof silver statehoods are 90% pure silver while a regular quarter is a copper center clad between two nickel outer layers. Nickel is fairly hard.  The proof state quarters like all proof coins are really made for collectors not for circulation


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2011)

smitty, thanks for filling him in! I didn't know you were a numismatic?! thats awesome! I want sure if I would confuse everyone with all of that.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman (Aug 14, 2011)

Seamus have you done any of the quarters that Yellowstone, Grand Canyon on the back? I think there called America Beautiful quarters.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I did yellowstone, it's on my website, it's got a black background with blue behind the cutout section.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## EricJS (Aug 14, 2011)

Seamus, your scrollsaw work is lasercut quality.

_Very Nice!_


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

wow! thats the first time I've ever heard that! thanks

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## renowb (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome! Nice job! Do you go through a lot of blades?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

eh, I can cut around 3 quarters with one blade, but sometimes that its stretching it.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

eh, I can cut around 3 quarters with one blade, but sometimes that its stretching it.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 14, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> wow! thats the first time I've ever heard that! thanks
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 Heck, it's been 20 years since I could see good enough to even do that with a laser.


----------

